# Holland's Investment Tracker



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a great time reading everyone's Money Diaries and figured I would join in. 

*Background*: 
I am 23 years old and currently work in oil and gas as a production accountant. 
I began reading Rich Dad books when I was 15 and haven't stopped researching investing since! 

In this thread I plan to track my investment activity on a monthly basis. 

*Investment strategy*: 
90% of my portfolio consists of passive dividend stocks, with the remaining 10% being used for swing trading (entertainment money). 

*Current holdings*: 









I didn't see any rules against posting your holdings, but if this is against the rules, let me know and I will take this photo down  

I look forward to any and all feedback! 

Thanks


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

_reserved. _


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Holland said:


> *... Investment strategy*: 90% of my portfolio consists of passive dividend stocks, with the remaining 10% being used for swing trading (entertainment money).


Thanks for sharing. You're rolling right along and 'early out of the chute' which is likely to ensure your early financial independence.

Further to your investment stategy - and I'm not posting these questions intending that you should answer them here, but merely posing them as they occurred to me: 
Do you DRIP the dividends, if so, presumably you intend to add to positions like ENF so the quarterly dividend is sufficient to buy additional whole share(s)?
How do you decide what companies to hold?
Do you have a 'maximum percentage of portfolio' in mind for a given holding?
Not sure if this is an unregistered portfolio, if so, and if you DRIP, do you track your ACB in excel or similar?
You note dividend yield relative to your BV, do you also consider yield based on MV. That's what we will see reported on google finance, etc. and is what gives us an idea if our investment is competitive with yields available in the market (not that chasing yield is a good idea)?


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Great job Holland. 

That's a nice portfolio at your age.

I look forward to seeing it progress.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Thanks for sharing. You're rolling right along and 'early out of the chute' which is likely to ensure your early financial independence.
> 
> Further to your investment stategy - and I'm not posting these questions intending that you should answer them here, but merely posing them as they occurred to me:
> Do you DRIP the dividends, if so, presumably you intend to add to positions like ENF so the quarterly dividend is sufficient to buy additional whole share(s)?
> ...


Hi there! Thanks for posting. 
I do not currently DRIP the dividends as I plan to use the cash to further diversify my holdings. I tend to try and keep each position around 5%, but that hasn't gone to plan overly well so far haha. I do have a spreadsheet that I update a couple times a day that tracks my ACB among other things. The image below will give a better idea of where I am relative to the market: 










For my dividend stocks, I pick stocks with yields over 5% that have sufficient FFO to cover the dividend. Ideally, if just adding back depreciation & amortization to NI covers the dividend then I am perfectly fine with the investment. 
I also buy stocks with yields less than 5% if the option chain is attractive and the call premiums will top up the yield to greater than 5% over the duration of the year. Right now I am utilizing covered calls with CWB, GEI, and POT


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve Divi said:


> Great job Holland.
> 
> That's a nice portfolio at your age.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

*July 2016*

This was a fun month with lots of action in the market. The large capital gain I have this month will not be a reoccurring event. I sold a long position to decrease my pipeline exposure, and I put more money into bank stock. $450 of the capital gain came from successful swing trades and the remainder was from selling the long position. 

*Summary*
Deposits: $ 0.00
Withdrawals: $ 0.00
Cap gains: $ 2,070.01
Dividends: $ 438.11
Option premiums: $ 82.81

Account value: $ 72,287.40


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

*August 2016*

*Summary*
Deposits: $ 0.00
Withdrawals: $ 0.00
Cap gains: $ 329.87
Dividends: $ 366.35
Option premiums: $ 294.03

Account value: $ 72,168.87


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

Been a long time since my last update. 

*Summary*
Account value: $101,400


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

*Summary*
Account value: $116,165











My strategy this last year consisted of leaving 50% of my portfolio in blue chip dividend stocks. My overall yield for this half of the portfolio is just over 6%. 

The other 50% I focused on buying stock and selling calls and leaving cash and selling puts. As shown in the chart above, the last half of the year was not too successful. I sold some bad puts which tied of my cash for most of the year.. 

I am refining my strategy and my next 50k is going to have the following set up: 
50% diversified ETFs making roughly 5% distribution yield. 
50% spent on 4-5 blue chip stocks with impressive option chains. Then I will sell puts and calls on these 4-5 companies. The 50% in ETFs will allow me to cover the cost if my puts get exercised, while I will also have diversification and a decent yield while setting this capital aside to cover the put options


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like we have a few of the same stocks.
Congrats on a good year.

Just a curious random question - is your name actually Holland? If so - GREAT NAME  We have a 2 year old daughter, named Holland - so thought I'd ask 

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

damaaster said:


> Looks like we have a few of the same stocks.
> Congrats on a good year.
> 
> Just a curious random question - is your name actually Holland? If so - GREAT NAME  We have a 2 year old daughter, named Holland - so thought I'd ask
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Holland is my last name, very cool first name for your daughter!


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Would you care to share your yearly income? How is the job market in your area?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, you're getting an early start, you should do great if you keep accumulating savings and investing it wisely.

I think you're already addressing this with your plan to add broader ETFs, but you seem heavily concentrated in stocks linked to energy and commodities. You're also employed in that field, so you're very heavily exposed to a single sector of the economy. There's a strong argument for actually _under-weighting_ energy and commodities in your investments.

For example, I work in tech and I specifically avoid tech stock exposure. In a way, I am already a tech stock myself. Imagine if the tech industry tanked... first, I'd be out of a job. Simultaneously, my investment portfolio would crash.


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

My salary is $75k/yr, but after all the other compensation its over $100k/yr. I might be accepting a new job in the near future that will reduce my annual income, however.


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Wow, you're getting an early start, you should do great if you keep accumulating savings and investing it wisely.
> 
> I think you're already addressing this with your plan to add broader ETFs, but you seem heavily concentrated in stocks linked to energy and commodities. You're also employed in that field, so you're very heavily exposed to a single sector of the economy. There's a strong argument for actually _under-weighting_ energy and commodities in your investments.
> 
> For example, I work in tech and I specifically avoid tech stock exposure. In a way, I am already a tech stock myself. Imagine if the tech industry tanked... first, I'd be out of a job. Simultaneously, my investment portfolio would crash.



100% agree with you on it being poor diversification to invest in the same industry you work in. I am overweight on utilities right now, but in my larger plan, i want my TFSA to be all utilities, banks, and reits. As my margin accounts grow larger, my weight in energy and utilities will decrease. My next purchases once the valuation becomes more attractive are as follows: CNR.TO, ATD-B.TO, one of the big Canadian banks, maybe nutrien. These larger cap stocks I need to save and buy 100 shares so I can sell calls and bring the yield up to a more acceptable level. 

Ideally I would like my margin accounts to be half diversified etfs and the other half in these large blue chip stocks. Then I can sell calls and puts on the stocks (with the etf's being used to cover the puts should any get exercised). Based on my experience these last 2 years, I am comfortable saying I can make 10-15% realized gains on the stocks, and 3-5% on the ETFs


Current allocation:


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

Update: halfway through 2018

Pretty uneventful year so far, my savings rate has decreased over the last year due to high vehicle payments, but I am still growing the monthly dividends slowly. 

Current allocation:


----------

